# Anyone Else Having Problems With New eBay/PayPal Shipping?



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

When you try to create a label through PayPal they have changed the screen. Consolidated two screens into one. However, I can't get it to let me make UPS labels. Even then, when you do make a label it doesn't show up in PayPal history as having a shipping label made. I tried to void a Priority Mail label and simply can't figure out how to do it under the new interface.

Went to www.usps.com and can't figure out either how to do it there.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Can you go to the transaction info page in your ebay list?
Truth be told, I used the new system once. After that, I just went through PP like usual, just used Safari instead of Firefox. (They must not have it set up for Safari yet)

Btw, it'll show up in your PP transacions list, complete with tracking info, it just takes a few hours.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Created two labels this AM. PayPal has reverted back to the format they have been using. I suspect they found the new format doesn't include a place for box dimensions for USPS Priority Mail. The shipping cost is calculated by weight, distance AND size of box. For example three boxes, same weight, going to same address: 9x9x24, 10x10x24 and 10x12x24 have different prices.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Ken, I noticed that too! I was confused for a minute there..... But I do like the old format better, so I'm not complaining


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I noticed it was back at paypal, today, too. (Though I think multi order shipping never moved...)
But their formatting has changed! I print onto half sized labels, with my logo pre-printed, and the usps label always fit nicely onto them.
Today I spent half an hour readjusting my settings because something in PP had changed...


----------

